# Pit Bulls and Parolees



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I just saw part of a commercial for the upcoming Pit Bulls and Parolees and Animal Planet is donating a certain amount (didn't catch that part) for every viewer they recieve...to tia's rescue...so even if you don't like the show...tune in!!! It's for the dogs!!! I will check on the time and day and post that info later...


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

yea I guess for the dogs  I hope at least it will be! lol


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance, but who is Tia?


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Tia torres runs a pitbull rescue IT's called Villalobos rescue I believe someone correct me if i got the name wrong but she has a show now


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Villalobos Rescue Center


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i don't have a problem with her rescue, kinda bugs me the way her daughters dress around parolees but i believe it if the money is given to her it will go to the dogs as she seems to care about the dogs, who adopts her dogs and bring them to the vet, now if it was for shortys rescue heck no i wouldn't believe it not for your life!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aireal said:


> now if it was for shortys rescue heck no i wouldn't believe it not for your life!


Don't you mean Shorty's talent agency?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Don't you mean Shorty's talent agency?


yes yes my bad :hammer:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I can absolutely appreciate her,the show the dogs,and the guys.
I'm an ex con,got that whole defensive reaction from many folks.
not that it personally affected me,I got clean in the pen,my nature and personality got A make-over.
as to her daughters dress,it's what lotsa kids do.for them to stick around the grounds,and care,that speaks volumes to me.
when/if I ever win the lottery,that lady will get the hook up from he!!.
I'm gonna go build her the spot,and flood her bank.
anyone that does this for my dogs,well,

"angels walk,cry and love, we can touch upon them for they are in our realm".


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Her daughter is hawt...lol...I love the way she dresses...hahaha...
Don't be a hater...hahaha jkjk
Oh and to clarify i'm talkin bout the older one...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I actually enjoy that show... Haven't watched in a while but I'll tune in for that. Did her husband end up going to prison???


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

they where putting him up for trial to give him life last i heard but i dunno


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Her rescue center is maybe like an hour away or so from my school.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Love that show! Watch it all the time! they can count me in!


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

I wonder if my DVR recording it counts???? I have to work.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Just saw this for the first time the other day. Actually really liked it and it's now added to my DVR list. There was some drama, but liked how it seemed to really focus on the dogs as the main aspect of the show and not the drama. But what reality show doesn't have drama?


----------

